# Need to reroute furnace exhaust



## Zoniax (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, I'll try to make a long story short. 

I live in NY. Bought a new (well, new to me) home a few years back. My furnace exhaust is extremely long, it runs the entire length of the house to vent, in the basement. About 35 feet. Needless to say, I've had some issues where condensation is building up when I run the furnace, and I get a lot of water dripping inside the actual furnace from one of the exhaust pipes, eventually leaking out of the bottom of the unit and all over the basement floor.

So I'm perfect capable of running new pipes myself. But what I'm not sure of is, the closest exterior wall is the one pictured below. I know I'll have to have the main electrical line moved (red line) in order to vent the furnace on this area of siding. (To be clear, I will not be moving that line myself. I'm not that dumb).

I have two questions: is there any code that would prevent me from venting near the meter? And is there any code that would prevent me from venting out of the existing hole in the foundation (blue box)? In addition, there is an overhang on the right side of the picture, up to where the gutter is.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

